# UFC 102 Results



## AceHBK (Aug 31, 2009)

I am sure everyone knows the results of the fight but I wanted to see what everyone thought of it.

First though I would like to say that I was wrong in my previous post with regards to the Dan Henderson/Michael Bisping fight.  I said that Hendo couldn't stop in mid air from hitting Bisping the second time while he was on the ground.  

I watched the Marquardt/Maia fight and Nate showed a lot of class by pulling his punch at the last second after he had KO'd Maia.  There were 2 other fights on this card where guys were clearly KO'd and they were still hit 2-3 times before the ref stopped them and it was obvious their opponent was done. 

Looking back now, Hendo could have stopped himself before he sent that forearm onto Bisping after he was KO'd.  Nate is a class act for this move.


Good fight card though.  I would like to see Mir take on Couture.  Nog looked 100x better than he did against Mir but I don't even know if he can beat Brock.

Seeing Chris Leban on the mat convulsing due to being put to sleep was scary.  The ref saw him tap but hesitated wich caused Chris to be put to sleep.  Yves Lavigne needs to be suspended for that move.




Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira def. Randy Couture via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) 
Thiago Silva def. Keith Jardine via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 1:35 
Jake Rosholt def. Chris Leben via technical submission (arm-triangle choke) - Round 3, 1:30 
Nate Marquardt def. Demian Maia via knockout (punch) - Round 1, 0:21 
Brandon Vera def. Krzysztof Soszynski via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) 
Aaron Simpson def. Ed Herman via TKO (injury) - Round 2, 0:17 
Gabriel Gonzaga def. Chris Tuchscherer via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 4:27 
Mike Russow def. Justin McCully via unanimous decision (29-28, 30-26, 30-27) 
Todd Duffee def. Tim Hague via knockout (punches) - Round 1, 0:07 
Mark Munoz def. Nick Catone via split decision (28-29, 30-27, 29-28) 
Evan Dunham def. Marcus Aurelio via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 30-27)


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup, Nate did a great job of evaluating the situation.  Good discipline.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd be interested to hear the ref's side regarding the delay in calling the Rosholt/Leben fight.  Leben clearly tapped several seconds before the ref got involved.


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2009)

Several seconds is a bit of an exaggaration.  I didn't see anything untoward in that.  Leben looked like he went to sleep mid tap to me.  

Maia/Marquardt... i posted on this one on another website.  I said, "This could be really bad for Maia."  Boy, I never expected to be so right!   But Maia is too good to stay down.  He'll be back.  If he keeps work Muay Thai with Wanderlei Silva and those guys, he'll improve his striking...  and he'll always have some of the best jiu-jitsu in MMA.

I was really, really happy to see Big Nog back to his old form.  After some ominous rumors surrounding his camp and him looking so... frail... in his fight against Mir, many, including me, were wondering if he had just taken too much abuse over the years.  While I'm not sure if he would walk through a flush Lesnar punch like he did Couture's, his jab was solid and he definitely had the advantage on the feet over Randy.

Both guys made that one of the most successful, exciting main events I can remember.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 1, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Several seconds is a bit of an exaggaration. I didn't see anything untoward in that. Leben looked like he went to sleep mid tap to me.


 
I watched the fight again last night and Leban clearly tapped and the ref was right there.  If he didn't hesitate then he could have stopped it before Leban went to sleep.  Leban tapped a few times and Yves went to stop it and then hesitated. Leban turn to his side and then it was lights out.  Lavigne was right there on one knee...just a bad judgement call in my eyes.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2009)

I see your point.  I can completely understand where you're coming from.  Ultimately, I just don't think it's that big a deal in this case.  While being put to sleep isn't something I would recommend to anyone on a regular basis, it's not overtly dangerous.  

Had Leben gotten nailed 2 and 3 times in the head, bouncing it off the canvas after a flash knockout, I'd be right there with you.  That happens all the time.  But he was put to sleep.  Big deal.  

But that being said, I've seen it multiple times, as well.   Leben didn't, IMO, clearly tap, and there's where you and I agree.  He was so groggy by the time he started to tap that it was marginal, at best, and then he was lights out.

Had the fight been stopped early, there would be controversy, as well.  As it is, leben went to sleep.  As soon as he was out, the fight was stopped and all was right with the world.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 3, 2009)

one of those "tough to call " ones.
Good news is that no one was really hurt!


----------

